# Solar PV Guidelines and Checklist



## Bryan Holland (Oct 7, 2010)

Go to this link for a Field Inspection Guideline for PV Systems:

http://irecusa.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/PV-Field-Inspection-Guide-June-2010-F-1.pdf


----------



## TimNY (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, Bryan.  This is really helpful, especially the pictures to correlate what is being discussed.

PV is really taking off and from what I've seen, both the contractors and the inspectors need more training.

I use the "expedited permit process for small scale pv systems" and it makes the contractors' head spin.


----------



## EPrice (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, good information.  We have a copy of another document from the same company entitled "Inspector Guidelines for PV Systems".  It may have been Bryan that posted the link for that document a while back.  I haven't checked, but I would guess that document is still available at the same web site.  The nice thing about that document is that it contains some information and a check list for plan review of PV systems... very helpful for that phase of the process.  We have begun giving the designers a copy of the plan review checklist so that they'll know what we expect in the way of plans.  It makes plan review go a lot smoother, and in turn makes the inspection process go a lot smoother.


----------



## TimNY (Oct 13, 2010)

This guide was a great help.  Here is a PV system I went to do a final on today (signed off on by a 3rd party electrical inspector, so I am just supposed to be looking at attachment points).  This guide pointed out several easy violations to spot.Looks like I have to forward this to them!

View attachment 228


View attachment 229


View attachment 230


View attachment 228


View attachment 229


View attachment 230


/monthly_2010_10/DSC00917.jpg.b7e50a5dbd9c6f8fdf9e87607d8d6fd1.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/DSC00918.jpg.47eb047b741b564b84795fad37f3218d.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/DSC00923.jpg.841f76629a019e3399bb82f5c68b1253.jpg


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bryan Holland,

Also inspectors should check with the utilities for any additional required warning placards for utility personnel.

pc1


----------

